# Replacing High/low Gear On G0704



## KirkD (Aug 2, 2016)

As you may or may not know, there are some plastic gears on the G0704. I had the low gear strip out on me. Luckily, my machine was under warranty, so I got a new gear. As far as I can tell, there are no metal gears for this machine. If I'm incorrect, please comment and let me know.

I decided to film the tear down and replacement of the high/low gear. I figured i would share that video in case anyone else may need to replace it.


----------



## coherent (Aug 3, 2016)

Grizzly doesn't sell or offer the 2 plastic gears as metal gears. To be honest think what might have happened if they were metal. With a direct drive setup like the G0704 the plasic gears offer some damage protection but are an obvious weak link. I went through the same issues and decided to install a belt drive. It offers a direct drive setup and eliminates the high/low plastic gear and the plastic gear that drives the secondary off the motor. My upgrade eliminated use of the quill, but that hasn't been an issue for me. There are conversions that allow the quill to be used and two pulley setups that offer a high/low settings (like a drill pres does). I upgraded the spindle bearings to AC bearings at the same time I did the belt drive. I have about 800-4000 rpm and it runs much quieter. The tach pickup mounts on the spindle pulley and still operates.


----------



## ch2co (Aug 3, 2016)

Yep! Belt drive is the only way to go.


----------

